
30 Days of Cold Showers: Not What I Was Expecting - elsewhen
https://medium.com/lifetizr/i-took-a-cold-shower-everyday-for-30-days-393d9f99138e
======
rendx
I started the practice some years back and I am now addicted to it. The way I
do it I learned from "The Nature Cure: A Doctor's Guide to the Science of
Natural Medicine" by Andreas Michalsen (a good book!):

You shower regularly, as always. You do not replace your usual shower with a
cold shower, you add it to it. At the end, before you leave, if you can you
turn the shower head to a slow constant stream, and the temperature to "cold".
It does not have to be the coldest setting! Especially at the beginning, try a
"mild level of cold".

Now, you begin with one of your feet. Let the water run over one foot for a
while to cool it down. Do the other foot. You _slowly_ work you way up your
legs, cooling them down, and after the legs, you do the hands and then arms.
Don't splash them, really let the water run over the body part for a long
time. Usually at this point, your body is cooled down enough to include the
back, belly, breast, shoulders, and, finally, if you have the nerve, head.

The secret that got me was: It is definitely not about shocking your body, it
is not about using the coldest water you can get, and taking time to do it
properly. You also don't have to go all the way, every day. Some days, I skip
the head, sometimes I even skip the whole torso. There is no competition here,
no need to complete the exercise every single time.

Michalsen claims that it's not for all body types either. Try it for some
days. For me, it felt refreshing from the very first session.

------
durmonski
This sounds freezing :D

